

Hello fax: the friendliest full fax alternative Ive seen so far - nvr219
https://www.hellofax.com/

======
nvr219
Note: this is not my web site/company. I've been looking for fax alternatives
for a client. Efax.com's web site wouldn't even load to let me pay for a trial
(!) and other options just weren't as easy to use or didn't provide a full
feature set.

